# 2019 Jetta wheel specs



## Architex (Oct 22, 2018)

Can anyone confirm the stock 2019 Jetta 16" and 17" wheel specs (bolt pattern, center bore, offsets)? wheel-size.com doesn't list anything for 2019 - they show 2018 models with 1.4 TSi engine, but I'm not sure if that's right. I have a Canadian Execline with 205/55/17's that I want to downsize to "minus 1" for the winter.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

https://parts.vw.com/accessories/Volkswagen__Jetta/Wheels.html

It tells you which wheels fit and their specs if listed


----------



## Architex (Oct 22, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> https://parts.vw.com/accessories/Volkswagen__Jetta/Wheels.html
> 
> It tells you which wheels fit and their specs if listed


I don't see any specs other than the diameter and the tire size that fits the rim. I'm looking for offset and width, as well as a confirmation that they are still 5x112 and 57.1 center bore.


----------



## Architex (Oct 22, 2018)

Tire Rack told me in chat that the stock 16" rims were 16x6.5 ET 46. I'm looking at a set of old OEM VW rims with these specs:

Size: 16" X 6.5"
Bolt Pattern: 5 X 112mm
Offset: 50mm

Is the 50mm offset a problem? I know it's only 4 mm, but that's 4mm closer to the brakes and suspension, and I don't know how tight the tolerances are.


----------



## Architex (Oct 22, 2018)

To answer my own question, the 50 mm offset on these wheels (OEM Bionline5) were not a problem at all.

Here's what they look like on the car, for those interested:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9260655-Let-s-see-your-winter-wheels&p=112781093&viewfull=1#post112781093


----------

